# welche verschlüsselung ist das?



## aFrI (11. Mai 2002)

DBF08360FD621A4DECEE9A2E334BB03F5DBB282E
rauskommen soll "popo" (nein ist nicht mein pw )

wer es weiss bekommt nen lolli

danke im vorraus


----------



## Thomas Kuse (22. Mai 2002)

sieht irgendwie verdammt nach MD5 aus!

md5 is aber keine verschlüsselung, sondern ein hash-code, der nicht reproduzierbar ist und eine feste länge besitzt!
der einzige fakt ist, dass ich bisher annahm md5-hash-codes sind alle 30 zeichen lang!

also....WHO KNOWS....


----------



## Daniel Toplak (27. Mai 2002)

Also ich verstehe net alzuviel von Verschlüsselung, bring zwar gerade noch eine einfach hin beim Programmieren. Aber das einzige Muster, das ich hier entdecken kann ist, daß nur Zahlen und Buchstaben von A-F verwendet werden. Das sieht so aus, das die Verschlüsselung irgendwie einen Hex-Code produziert. Mehr kann ich net dazu sagen.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Thomas Kuse (27. Mai 2002)

auf der seite findest du auf alle fälle schon mal interessante crypts!

http://www.fortunecity.com/skyscraper/coding/379/lesson3.htm


----------



## | Kab00m | (6. Juni 2002)

Is das ein Quiz, oder eine ernstgemeinte Frage?
Für ein Quiz mach ich mir die Mühe nämlich ned...


----------

